# Just Wondering.....



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

With the FANTASTIC kits we've gotten from LIS and VTTBOTS, are there still plans for new kits from the other Irwin Allen properties? I hope so.

Wayne


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I hope so, too! :woohoo:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm not able to think of any more products that they could come up with that haven't already been announced or alluded to as being a probability.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The Diving Bell and the Spindrift are the only ones I can think of, and can only marvel at the thought of what they'd be like IF and when Moebius decides to tackle those.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Time Tunnel.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A Time Tunnel Control room complex.....Ooooooh, I think I just soiled myself!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Guess I was thinking along the lines of a new scene from LOTG, maybe something with 6" figures so that they would look to us about the correct size of what the giants were seeing. 

Wayne


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Probably a descent sized Spindrift would be cool. Didn't like the show but the ship was pretty nice. I don't work at JPL or anything, but I never figured out how a planet that looked like a green smoky ball from a distance had clear blue skies, oceans and land when you sat down on it, but hey-it's the whacked out world of Irwin Allen.

He can wear those boring, engineer looking glasses all he wants, but the man _had_ to smoke crack!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The show wasn't too bad....can't seem to watch much of what I have on DVD now days....but *OH BOY!!!! I can look at her for ever!!*

*







*


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

JeffG said:


> Probably a descent sized Spindrift would be cool. Didn't like the show but the ship was pretty nice. I don't work at JPL or anything, but I never figured out how a planet that looked like a green smoky ball from a distance had clear blue skies, oceans and land when you sat down on it, but hey-it's the whacked out world of Irwin Allen.


The green ball wasn't the planet. The green ball was Irwin Allen's version of a space warp or a wormhole like thing, which transported the Spindrift to the giants planet. 

And yeah, a decent sized Spindrift would be wonderful!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oooooh. Sorry. Haven't seen the show in a long time. Guess my memory was a little faded. Still think he smoked funny stuff (lol)!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

JeffG said:


> ...a descent sized Spindrift would be cool...


Moebius _can't_ make it decent-sized. It absolutely, positively _must_ fit on John's shelf.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

fluke said:


> The show wasn't too bad....can't seem to watch much of what I have on DVD now days....but *OH BOY!!!! I can look at her for ever!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks Fluke!! Now I think I've soiled MYself!!

Chris.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Looking at that photo, if I were a crew member, I'd certainly find a reason to go on top of the hull and fart around with the antenna!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry about that Chris, no harm intended :freak:

YUP! I really hope that Moebious will do the Spindy soon.....wow! an all styrene Spindrift in a lager scale and more accurate than the Aurora...what a kit that will be!...not to mention how all these babies are gonna look on the shelf!

I'm waiting for Frank to announce the *Stanley Kubrick licence*! 
Hey...it could happen!....I know....I know...wake up and smell the kitty litter.












Moonbus image is property of Starship Modeler and is of MY build...so its cool.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's OK Fluke- it didn't hurt.......

Nice job on your Moonbus mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.:hat:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks M8! 

Yep.....after all that PL, Mobious and Monarch and a few others are doing and have done for us all we need now is a decent size Nautilus and some 2001 kits in styrene and we can all leave this mortal coil a lot happier! 

They have proved that some dreams do come true.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

fluke said:


> .....wow! an all styrene Spindrift in a lager scale...


Not picking on your spelling;...just contemplating the notion of beer scale models!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if there was one irwen allen kit i'd buy in a moment, it has to be a good, accurate, decently scaled (1/6) lost in space b-9 robot. 
the old aurora is pretty poor. it's be really nice to see it done right, designed for potential lighting, and with alternate arms for both an "action" and a "locked in" position. 
i think it would sell well, despite the availability of the old version.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I know all about JP's shelf limitations, but for me, a 21" +/- Spindrift would be a dream come true!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

since the passing of
lunar models(r.i.p) a
fully detailed spindrift 
would be the way to
go. I think a 1/32 would
be great but I think 
everyone could settle for
a 1/24.

if it were another company I'd be
worried but these
folks have a pretty 
good track record as
far as getting things 
done. So hopefully 
next year we will see
one. or the J2.


fortress


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ha! LAGER! LOL... ya got me! These days its amazing that I can even turn on a computer without hurting myself or the pets :freak:

I believe that the Spindrift is a bit longer of the FS-1.....so a styrene release from Moebious may be a slightly smaller scale than the FS-1....A while back I remember Dave and Frank talking about the Spindy possibilities ...there were definate dimentions laid down as to what the Lunar kits scales were, what the ships dimentions were on the show etc etc.....but I believe the Spindy was quite larger than the FS-1. So it may be a smaller scale kit than the Moebious Flying Sub. 1/35 or 1/32 would be just fine with me! You wouldn't want a Spindy longer than 16" in length...trust me. 

Here is my Lunar Spindrift:

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00030.html


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Guys why do you keep beating this horse? This must be the fifth thread dwelling on Spindrift and Moon Bus.
Moon bus is tied up in Licensing problems and we'll be sure to let everybody know IF or WHEN we decide that we'll be relaeasing a new Spindrift.
This thread is closed.
Thanks, Dave


----------

